
Ask HN: Do any news outlets support anonymous payment for subscriptions? - trenning
A lot of posts on here are for the NYTimes or WSJ. These often require a subscription to read. That&#x27;s fair, they&#x27;re a business who should get paid.<p>However I don&#x27;t see a way to pay for an online subscription that protects my information.<p>If I buy a WSJ paper from a grocery store, I pay in cash and that&#x27;s the end of it. But why isn&#x27;t there an online version of &#x27;pay in cash, here&#x27;s your paper&#x27;?
======
ggm
'You've never paid for journalism' was an article here two days ago. The
design of payments in newspapers acknowledges the importance of advertising on
their business. Anonymous subscription is completely antithetical to that.

